# Some Old Kodak Kodachrome Slides



## stowpirate (Jan 4, 2011)

Scanned from a load of slides I bought at a car boot sale for 50p - I have about 500 similar ones. I guess the photographs are from the 1970's or early 1980's.  These ones are Kodak Kodachrome Slide Film and apparently taken in Palma, Majorca.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 6, 2011)

Somewhere in Scotland c1970? I suspect East Ham London now?


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 6, 2011)

Possibly Scottish Wedding c1970 ?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 6, 2011)

Brilliant.  Can we have more please?


----------



## Pip (Jan 6, 2011)

Does anyone want some NEW Kodachrome slides?


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 6, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Brilliant.  Can we have more please?



I have hundreds to scan. The whole lot cost me 50p at a local car boot sale. I think they date from 1960's and 70's however some boxes have 1930 dates stamped on them. I have a name on some boxes of Mrs R. Emond, XX Halley Rd, Forest Gate London E7 - 31st October 1963.














Looks like it could be one amateur photographers life's work ?


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 6, 2011)

Going by the tax disc on the wedding car these photographs date from late 1969 or 1970. Has anybody any idea who they are and where the photographs was taken? There are loads of normal looking formal wedding photos from the event I think I might scan at a later date. The scout leader and the groom are the same person.


----------



## Pip (Jan 6, 2011)

The last one looks a bit like a street in Clapham, but could be anywhere. Where was the car boot sale?


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 6, 2011)

Pip said:


> The last one looks a bit like a street in Clapham, but could be anywhere. Where was the car boot sale?



The car boot sale was in Suffolk near Ipswich. I beleived the photographs are from Scotland. Location of Denmark Arms on the road junction might be a good start for finding the location?


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 6, 2011)

The Denmark Arms, corner of Junction Street and Barking Road, East Ham

http://deadpubs.co.uk/EssexPubs/EastHam/denmark.shtml

So East Ham appears to be the location of some of the photos.


----------



## Pip (Jan 6, 2011)

Got any of the church?


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 6, 2011)

Pip said:


> Got any of the church?



I will have a look tomorrow. I was trying to scan the more interesting photos and had ignored all the more formal wedding photos. I believe there was some photographs inside the church. 






I scanned this one of a relative






Possibly taken in the same garden






Halley Street or Road ?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 7, 2011)

i love old photos. the greeat thing about them is they only become 'relevant' once they are old


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 7, 2011)

the gothic pile behind the scout parade is definitely newham town hall (former east ham town hall) on the junction of barking road / high street south.  the one with the scoutmaster (?) saluting is at the side of the building, with east ham police station (old scruffy building) on High Street South.

Think the church (wedding photo) seems to be a church on the corner of Katherine Road / Halley Road, E7.  I think the builders is now the Alnuur Cafe  (466 Katherine Road which matches the number on the building as well as the shape) My (few years old) A-Z shows a church opposite, but Street View shows some new-ish flats.  I can find references here to a church of ST. EDMUND, KING AND MARTYR, was opened in Halley Road, but can't find any pictures.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 7, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the gothic pile behind the scout parade is definitely newham town hall (former east ham town hall) on the junction of barking road / high street south.  the one with the scoutmaster (?) saluting is at the side of the building, with east ham police station (old scruffy building) on High Street South.
> 
> Think the church (wedding photo) seems to be a church on the corner of Katherine Road / Halley Road, E7.  I think the builders is now the Alnuur Cafe  (466 Katherine Road which matches the number on the building as well as the shape) My (few years old) A-Z shows a church opposite, but Street View shows some new-ish flats.  I can find references here to a church of ST. EDMUND, KING AND MARTYR, was opened in Halley Road, but can't find any pictures.



The church appears to have been demolished and a block of flats in it5s place. It could still be another location maybe in Suffolk?


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 7, 2011)

Can we have some of the earlier please.  I was never mad on the 70s


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 7, 2011)

Sixties Kersey and Lavenham in Suffolk?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 7, 2011)

Hmm.  I am pretty convinced the church is on Katherine Road.

the builders shop / building (in the picture with the bridesmaids) shows a telephone number - "GRA 0244" 

GRAngewood exchange was East Ham.  (source - here) and this style of number (exchange name shortened to 3 letters then 4 numbers) was exclusive to the big cities (Edinburgh did have a 'Granton' exchange, but this does not look like Edinburgh.)

the row of shops behind the builders looks more like london than a suffolk village.

and i think the chances of another building, that shape, no. 466, on the corner of a road that starts 'HALLE...' are kinda remote.

This is the closest I can get to the same angle with Street View

Not conclusive but Lewington Builders Ltd was registered in the 60s at 466 Katherine Road.

the terraced housing in the photo behind the lady with the pink hat / blue coat / white handbag looks very London-ish : the wall between houses extending up to loft level and above is or was at one time (I believe) a London building requirement that's not so common elsewhere.

considering that my 2009 A-Z shows the church in situ i think it's reasonable for it still to have been there in what looks like the 60s.

just a thought - this is the kind of thing that local papers often like - how about contacting the newham recorder - they might be able to trace some of the people and places.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 7, 2011)

Where's your pics Pip?


----------



## Pip (Jan 7, 2011)

Someone was being rather difficult, weren't they Minnie?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 7, 2011)

Who was doing that Pip.  Tell me and I'll beat them to death


----------



## Pip (Jan 7, 2011)

I never tell tales


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 7, 2011)

Pip said:


> I never tell tales


 
Good, being a grass is not a good thing.  You could PM me though


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Jan 7, 2011)

These are great. Early Kodak slides sometimes had the date stamped onto the cardboard mounts. You used to send the film away and they'd come back a couple of weeks later.  I've got some my dad took in 1959.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 7, 2011)

stowpirate said:


>



He must be at least 8ft tall 

Some lovely pics


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 8, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> He must be at least 8ft tall
> 
> Some lovely pics


 
The guy next to him doesn't look real.  It looks like someone's just cut and pasted someone's head on to his body


----------



## Pip (Jan 8, 2011)

The bloke next to him's about 4' tall more like.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 8, 2011)

Pip said:


> The bloke next to him's about 4' tall more like.


 
Yeah, maybe so, but his head still looks too big for him


----------



## story (Jan 8, 2011)

How marvellous! 

Moar please.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 8, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> Sixties Kersey and Lavenham in Suffolk?



Definitely Lavenham

eta: Similar, more recent one, it's the Market Cross






http://www.flickr.com/photos/19760329@N04/3630695386#/


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 8, 2011)

Possibly the groom from the wedding photographs or a relative?

Thanks for all the information on location. All I need now is some names to fit faces.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 8, 2011)

United Methodist Church Demolished?- Katherine Rd East Ham E6.

http://www.lalamy.demon.co.uk/chaplist.htm

Where was this church located?


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 8, 2011)

1972?


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 8, 2011)

The trail now leads to Nayland, Larch Grove near Colchester and a Mrs R. Edmond name. I think the family moved here from London?


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 8, 2011)

This slide I really like - timeless


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Jan 8, 2011)

The scout badges on his right arm in the East Ham ones are old Greater London ones - the little blue ones - so that certainly confirms that 

I can't remember when they replaced the blue ones with the ones with Tower Bridge on - I imagine the later 70s at some point. Damned, I used to be such a geek...


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 8, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> United Methodist Church Demolished?- Katherine Rd East Ham E6.
> 
> http://www.lalamy.demon.co.uk/chaplist.htm
> 
> Where was this church located?



picture here - no location given.  If they are right about it being in E6, that would put it south of the Plashet Grove junction.  No church or chapel south of Plashet Grove shown on the (1940) A-Z equivalent which doesn't prove anything, though.



> 1972?



can't quite make it out, but the sign under the 'no entry' sign looks like it says something about 2 shillings for parking - if so, that would make it a bit earlier.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 8, 2011)

stowpirate said:


>


is that the same bloke? also the groom and the scoutmaster?

he's great.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 8, 2011)

The first picture of the couple sitting having a picnic, alongside the Morris Oxford reminded me of my Uncle George and Aunt Flo. They both are dead now, but used to do exactly that sort of picnic, and they had that make and colour of car. At first glance I thought it was them, but looking more closely it isn't. It really looks like them though. It brought back fond memories.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 8, 2011)

Where's the tank parade?


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where's the tank parade?








Lord Mayor's Show 1972

Is Peters Hill House in London?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 8, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> Lord Mayor's Show 1972
> 
> Is Peters Hill House in London?



Maybe it used to be but I've never heard of it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 8, 2011)

Maybe it's Liverpool.  Apparently they have a Lord Mayor's Parade


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe it used to be but I've never heard of it


There is a Petershill and/or Peter's Hill in London.  I suspect its the same place but I could be wrong.


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 8, 2011)

stowpirate said:


> Lord Mayor's Show 1972
> 
> Is Peters Hill House in London?


 
The church looks like St. Nicholas Cole Abbey Church (1678), Queen Victoria Street, London EC4


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 8, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> The church looks like St. Nicholas Cole Abbey Church (1678), Queen Victoria Street, London EC4


 
I was going to say it looks like somewhere in The City with a square like that


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 8, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> There is a Petershill and/or Peter's Hill in London.  I suspect its the same place but I could be wrong.


 
Never knew that, but I don't know St Paul's area of The City at all


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok, closest I can to that view on Streetview is from Cannon Street.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...=_qpbm6lcJrElmuXuAgBMaA&cbp=12,159.52,,0,16.5


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 8, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> The church looks like St. Nicholas Cole Abbey Church (1678), Queen Victoria Street, London EC4


 
Definitely, just viewing it on Google Maps now

eta:  Sorry, looking at maps before you posted that


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 8, 2011)

*deletes most of planned post since others have got there first*

I agree about St Nicholas Cole Abbey,

I can find a web reference to redevelopment of Petershill House 30-31 Carter Lane, so I guess most of the 60s concrete isn't there now.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm still convinced the internet was invented for old photo's. Why are they so magical?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 8, 2011)

You can see it on Distaff Lane and it has a little set of steps as well.  Not sure if it's the back or front or what?


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You can see it on Distaff Lane and it has a little set of steps as well.  Not sure if it's the back or front or what?


The front appears to be on Distaff Lane.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 8, 2011)

Puddy_Tat said:


> *deletes most of planned post since others have got there first*
> 
> I agree about St Nicholas Cole Abbey,
> 
> I can find a web reference to redevelopment of Petershill House 30-31 Carter Lane, so I guess most of the 60s concrete isn't there now.



Yeah, go to on google maps and Distaff Lane.  Petershill House has definitely gone.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 8, 2011)

Stanley Edwards said:


> I'm still convinced the internet was invented for old photo's. Why are they so magical?
























So far these are the top five from the collection - to me anyway? It is a shame most of the slides are views or buildings without anything to make them stand out. So I have ignored most of the slides including the early 1930's views of Scotland.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 8, 2011)

but people may still enjoy them anyway


----------



## 1927 (Jan 8, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> The guy next to him doesn't look real.  It looks like someone's just cut and pasted someone's head on to his body


 


Pip said:


> The bloke next to him's about 4' tall more like.


 


Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Yeah, maybe so, but his head still looks too big for him


 
Looks like a young Fred west!


----------



## irenevdl (Mar 1, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Somewhere in Scotland c1970? I suspect East Ham London now?


 Is it possible to email me copies of these scout photos . They are definately East Ham and I think I know some of the people in photos


----------



## Idaho (Mar 1, 2012)

stowpirate said:


>


 
My favourite of the collection. Captures something of the era that is lost. Quiet roads, deck chairs.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 1, 2012)

Idaho said:


> My favourite of the collection. Captures something of the era that is lost. Quiet roads, deck chairs.


 
If you stopped on the verge like that now the police would ask you to move on!


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yes, I liked that one too.
It reminds me SO much of family picnics in the 60's


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 1, 2012)

Here is another one


----------



## dogDBC (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh, please.  More....


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 3, 2012)

dogDBC said:


> Oh, please. More....


 










Is that enough for now?


----------



## albionism (Mar 5, 2012)

Those photos are brilliant, please post more


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2012)

Kodak Promotional Slide 1968


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2012)

The rest of the slides can be found here

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sovietcamera/sets/72157625880353735/


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 5, 2012)

I see Kodak have now discontinued all their slide film, not just Kodachrome.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Is that enough for now?


 
Those concrete slopes remind me of some concrete slopes on beaches around Southend


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 5, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I see Kodak have now discontinued all their slide film, not just Kodachrome.


----------



## mr steev (Mar 5, 2012)

Idaho said:


> My favourite of the collection. Captures something of the era that is lost. Quiet roads, deck chairs.


 
and the kettle and tea pot... got to have a pot of tea


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I see Kodak have now discontinued all their slide film, not just Kodachrome.


 
Was there not a lab in Switzerland still developing kodachrome or has that now gone as well:


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 5, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Those concrete slopes remind me of some concrete slopes on beaches around Southend


 
Could be as the family was possibly from London


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 5, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Could be as the family was possibly from London


 
Not sure as there's a little concrete ledge/walkway/something at the bottom of the slope.  Can't remember those


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 5, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Was there not a lab in Switzerland still developing kodachrome or has that now gone as well:


Not sure - I thought all the chemicals had run out now, early last year. There do seem to be people like http://www.processc22.co.uk/ who offer B&W processing for Kodachrome... there was some talk about getting the Impossible Project to try Kodachrome processing, but they said "no we have enough trouble just making Polaroid film".


----------



## Idaho (Mar 5, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Is that enough for now?


 
My nanna had 90% of that kitchen. The nozzle taps, the plastic drying mat. The wooden handle dishmop, the glasses with plastic bases, the blue sink unit, the gas oven with the grill hood that gave the place the smell of gas and toast.


----------



## albionism (Mar 6, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Those concrete slopes remind me of some concrete slopes on beaches around Southend


Yeah, certainly looks like Southend


----------



## albionism (Mar 6, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> The rest of the slides can be found here
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/sovietcamera/sets/72157625880353735/


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

albionism said:


> Yeah, certainly looks like Southend


 
Not convinced.  Look too steep for my liking


----------



## albionism (Mar 6, 2012)

Could be Clacton


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 6, 2012)

albionism said:


> Could be Clacton


 
Some of the family lived at Nayland, which is near Clacton


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Mar 6, 2012)

Canvey possibly?


----------



## mr steev (Mar 6, 2012)

albionism said:


> Could be Clacton


 
Doesn't Clacton have a sandy beach? The pic has lots of shale


----------



## hammerntongues (Mar 6, 2012)

definitely  more like Canvey than S-O-S the seawall there is much steeper and higher for obvious reasons , though clearly it could be anywhere


----------



## Margni (Jun 15, 2016)

This was taken at the St Georges day parade in East Ham, when once a year all the Newham scout troops would attend a church service at the old St Bartholomews church (now gone and rebuilt again new) and then we would all march down the Barking Road to the Town Hall parading our colours. I cant identify what troop the main guy is from, perhaps they were from Forest Gate where the wedding is shot. I was in the 24th East London that met in St Michaels on Tilbury Road quite a distance from Forest Gate for an 8 year old.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 16, 2016)

How do you scan slides?


----------



## laptop (Jun 16, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> How do you scan slides?


With a slide scanner


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 16, 2016)

laptop said:


> With a slide scanner


Well blow me down. I never knew such a thing existed. 

I've just ordered one from Amazon for delivery tomorrow and will spend Saturday scanning the hundreds of my dad's slides that haven't seen daylight for almost 40 years.

Cheers.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 16, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Well blow me down. I never knew such a thing existed.
> 
> I've just ordered one from Amazon for delivery tomorrow and will spend Saturday scanning the hundreds of my dad's slides that haven't seen daylight for almost 40 years.
> 
> Cheers.



Will you be taking the opportunity to accidentally damage any particularly awful ones of baby Cunty Si?


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 16, 2016)

Haha!

Mate, this is fucking fascinating. I found/remembered a load of my old man's gear. Slides, in those boxes you used to get with individual slits for each frame. You can see the age of the contents buy the type of cardboard packaging which obviously changes from 50s to 80s

I've got about 700 in varying condition. What's interesting is that some of the really old stuff, like my mum in the 50s, is in way better shape than stuff from the 70s.

I'm genuinely chuffed about this. I've always though that 'one day' I'll pay someone to do that for me. But always forgot.

Thanks laptop


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 16, 2016)

Spymaster said:


> Haha!
> 
> Mate, this is fucking fascinating. I found/remembered a load of my old man's gear. Slides, in those boxes you used to get with individual slits for each frame. You can see the age of the contents buy the type of cardboard packaging which obviously changes from 50s to 80s
> 
> ...



Not massively surprised the older stuff is in better nick, different and less complex emulsions, thicker film base etc. The (Kodachrome) slides of Greebo's parents' mid-60s wedding, that I digitised about 10 years ago, were fantastically colourful, whereas some (Fuji) slides I took of the mini-Mela in Streatham about 25 years ago had already started to fade when I digitised them at the same time.

Do yourself a big favour and get some up-to-date archival-quality storage, and your lad could well be showing those slides to his grandchildren in another 50 years.


----------



## Spymaster (Jun 16, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not massively surprised the older stuff is in better nick, different and less complex emulsions, thicker film base etc. The (Kodachrome) slides of Greebo's parents' mid-60s wedding, that I digitised about 10 years ago, were fantastically colourful, whereas some (Fuji) slides I took of the mini-Mela in Streatham about 25 years ago had already started to fade when I digitised them at the same time.
> 
> Do yourself a big favour and get some up-to-date archival-quality storage, and your lad could well be showing those slides to his grandchildren in another 50 years.


I will. But there's stuff here that hasn't been seen for donkeys years. Vulcans, Buccaneer's, a Shackleton. All of the best stuff is from the 50s and 60s I reckon. Watch this space!

I'm getting well into this


----------

